# 2016 Novitas Fee Schedule for new drug screen codes



## bearybubba2008 (Jan 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to the fee schedule for the new drug screen codes? I have looked on both the Novitas website and the CMS website. I remember seeing it towards the end of December 2015 but I can't find it now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm not sure if Lab was included at all in Medicare's technical failure updating the fee schedules but here is the national limit. Lab is a national fee schedule but has some variations state by state. The following is for a many states (including PA): 

G0477		14.86
G0478		19.81
G0479		79.25
G0480		79.94
G0481		122.99
G0482		166.03
G0483		215.23


https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/ClinicalLabFeeSched/clinlab.html


----------



## bearybubba2008 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks so much. I finally did find it this am on the CMS website. Thanks again for your help.


----------

